# Small viv DIY setup



## zicarus (Aug 14, 2013)

Thought id log my progress on my viv design still in the early stages but thought id post what i started tonight, ill keep updating as it progresses. Just winging it as its the first one ive done 

Foam cut out and glued and shaped didn't get a wip of this.



Checking how it fits in the viv.



First coat of grout.



Second coat of grout.



Back in the viv to see if there is enough space for the sides to go in later this week.



Just some shots of the viv with the limb i found while i was out the other day.





Still got a few more coats to go then ill put the different shades of stone paint on and seal it, going for more NT rock types.
Then its on to the sides incorporating all the hides so there are plenty of places to hide...


----------



## Lawra (Aug 15, 2013)

The first few pics didn't work but the last three did. Looks great


----------



## zicarus (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks for that Lawra i think its cause there was an err and i used the auto save, should be working now i hope


----------



## Lawra (Aug 15, 2013)

Yep they're all there. Looks great!


----------



## DisturbedDave (Aug 15, 2013)

Great work on the wall, looks awesome.


----------



## zicarus (Aug 16, 2013)

Did a test paint run on my back wall tonight. 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Lawra (Aug 16, 2013)

I like it  I'm also a bit envious because a) you aren't working directly in the enclosure and b) it's not 1.5m long lol. Mine is taking forever


----------



## zicarus (Aug 16, 2013)

Dont be lol I cant wait to do my 4x4x2 ill have a look and check yours out 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Lawra (Aug 17, 2013)

4x4x2 is fairly huge! That's going to look so awesome  way bigger than my current project. Will it be gass or melamine?


----------



## zicarus (Aug 17, 2013)

It will be melamine for sure lol ill be asking for the services of someone ive been chatting to build it for me. I want a big viv for when its an adult plus there will be 2 vivs one bredli and a diamond.

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## zicarus (Aug 18, 2013)

Finnished the side today not overly happy with the color.

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Lawra (Aug 18, 2013)

zicarus said:


> Finnished the side today not overly happy with the color.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 4



You're always going to get slight variations in colour if you don't do them at the same time. If you really hate it you can paint over them both at the same time to get them the same. IMO it looks good


----------



## zicarus (Aug 18, 2013)

To me they are both a little too red think ill tone it down a little. But ye I know what yr saying

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Newhere (Aug 18, 2013)

It looks good mate you should be proud of yourself and proud of your work  the colour looks good too and if you aren't 100% happy you can always paint it again until you get what you want, is this particular enclosure for your bredli? He would right look at home in there


----------



## bdav70 (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm working on one myself for a little 2ft viv


it's the usual polystyrene construction with tile grout base then painted. As per tutorials i've sealed it with PVA but have encountered a shine. Apparently if i sprinkle clear/white sand over it between coats it will dull the sheen. Anyone got any experience overcoming a similar problem?


----------



## zicarus (Aug 18, 2013)

Im not up to the sealing part yet but im searching for ways to keep it matt. There has to be some way and if there is ill find it the problem is I think most find its hard finding something non toxic. Might try some ideas out tomorrow. 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## zicarus (Aug 18, 2013)

Newhere said:


> It looks good mate you should be proud of yourself and proud of your work  the colour looks good too and if you aren't 100% happy you can always paint it again until you get what you want, is this particular enclosure for your bredli? He would right look at home in there



Thanks  and yes its for my bredli deciding if ill go his nstural environment or judt create as I go not sure.


Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## bdav70 (Aug 18, 2013)

zicarus said:


> Im not up to the sealing part yet but im searching for ways to keep it matt. There has to be some way and if there is ill find it the problem is I think most find its hard finding something non toxic. Might try some ideas out tomorrow.



Yepp, my problemo exactly. PVA is water resistant and non toxic, but shines... On a few other pages they recommend doing 5 light coats of PVA and sprinkling small amounts of sand in between coats. I did the first coat to see what it'd look like, but it's shiny as hell! So i've ordered some clear/white sand from a craft store online and when that arrives i'll give it a crack. If you have any revealations please share!


----------

